# Master's Degree in Church History



## sastark (Jan 31, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a college that offers a Master's Degree in Church History? I'm particularly interested in distance education programs. I've only been able to find one so far: Reformation International Theological Semenary (RITS). 

Any others? Although distance education is preferable, any recommendations are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Scott (May 9, 2005)

Reformed Theological Seminary has a distance plan like this. Check out their website. I have thought about doing this myself.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 17, 2005)

Seth,

We offer an MA in Historical Theology. It is a well regarded program. Several of our graduates are presently pursuing PhD's in Universities in England, Scotland, and the USA (St Louis, Arizona, New York, Virginia).

The degree program is here: http://public.csusm.edu/public/guests/rsclark/MAHTprog.html

You are welcome to contact me off line for more information.

rsc
[email protected]


----------



## sastark (May 17, 2005)

Dr. Clark,

Thank you for the information. I will look into it.


----------

